# How to anchor cabinet to wall when not flush to wall?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any plans on finishing the walls before installing the cabinets?
There is no need to fasthen the cabinets at the bottom.
Built the studs out so there flush with the footing.
Two 2 X 2's will do it.


----------



## warrenpgroth (Jul 11, 2015)

joecaption said:


> Any plans on finishing the walls before installing the cabinets?
> There is no need to fasthen the cabinets at the bottom.
> Built the studs out so there flush with the footing.
> Two 2 X 2's will do it.


Thank you for replying. The walls are finished, picture attached






.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I would consider building a base for the cabinet raising it above the concrete outcropping. 


My other suggestion would be to use spacers where you are running in the screws and then make filler strips for the edges to give it a finished look and to prevent the gap from being a place for stuff to accumulate


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I agree with Nap---raise the cabinet if possible---or notch the bottom around the concrete---


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Mike is right but may not be clear enough for someone who had to ask the question.

If the concrete ledge is below the floor of the cabinet, simply cut out a small rectangle to allow it to slide back, the notch.

Nap's base suggestion is second best provided it does not raise them to an uncomfortable height.

The shims behind concept is always valid. They are often required in cabinet installations.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I see no reason to go to the effort of, "notching out the concrete" when you can simply add blocking behind the cabinet .


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Ron6519 said:


> I see no reason to go to the effort of, "notching out the concrete" when you can simply add blocking behind the cabinet .


i don't think they mean to notch the concrete. but notch the cabinets.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i would screw a board to the wall. then screw the cabinets to that. easy and done.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Fix'n it said:


> i don't think they mean to notch the concrete. but notch the cabinets.


That makes less sense then the concrete notching.
You can't notch the cabinet without losing structural integrity.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Ron6519 said:


> That makes less sense then the concrete notching.
> You can't notch the cabinet without losing structural integrity.



It won't affect anything if it is done below the floor of the cabinet. This does assume 'normal toe kick style construction.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Colbyt said:


> It won't affect anything if it is done below the floor of the cabinet. This does assume 'normal toe kick style construction.


I'm sure you're correct. What was I thinking.


----------

